# Shadow box



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Making flat things really give me problems. It probably took me three times as long as you guys to even get this far but I pushed through it. This is some of my Dads Military stuff.










I have to sorce some Military ammo that they used and clean them up along with a pic of him in uniform before I install the glass. The Standing trophy was also broken so I had to fix that first.

If you don't look real close it ain't half bad....

Can't secure the trim until I get th glass.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have a suggestion (always right? LOL)

anyways, on the back attach an envelope and place a letter inside explaining everything in the shadow box and if you have any pictures, military orders ect


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That real nice.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

bill said:


> I have a suggestion (always right? LOL)
> 
> anyways, on the back attach an envelope and place a letter inside explaining everything in the shadow box and if you have any pictures, military orders ect


Excellent idea


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh bill,great advise that makes so much sense.


----------

